# SAD: Another fellow cyclist down and out....



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Cyclist always put others before him | leones, sister, bike - News - The Orange County Register

Very frightening and sad. Man, I think the number of cycling-related fatalities in OC has reached 59 for 2011! That's unfortunately WAY TOO MANY. 

I ride up and down Park Avenue at least 8-10 times a year. Very steep grades and curvy bends in the road going up and down....but especially coming down. There is a temptation to just fly down that descent.....easily hitting speeds upwards of 50 mph! Reading preventable tragedies like this are like a SLAP in the face for me to just SLOW the heck down on these types of descents. 

Very sad 

Mark: RIP
Family and friends: Our deepest condolences for your loss.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I just posted it on Orange County Critical Mass' Facebook page and my own Facebook page. Also, three weeks ago, Gov. Brown vetoed the 3-Foot Passing Bill that stated that cars had to give 3 feet of clearance when passing bicycles.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sad Sad accident. Way to young to die that is for sure. My condolences to the family and friends for this young man.

Our group rides this road often and I can see how this happened. Anytime we lose a rider it is a great loss. Riding in the OC is an amazing thing and I am blessed with living here.


----------



## fatguy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

so sucky......just herd of another cyclist down in irvine too. she didnt make it


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

fatguy1 said:


> so sucky......just herd of another cyclist down in irvine too. she didnt make it


Yeah, too many fallen cyclists!!! That is three that I know of in the past 30 days in the greater southern Cali area. 

Here is the link: OC Cyclist Sherri Norton has died from her injuries in the Santiago Canyon crash « BikingInLA


----------

